# Mining Job Websites



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi All,

Building on the thread "Work for a Miner" I thought some people might be interested in some mining websites of larger companies where you can apply for mining jobs online. A lot of these sites have general submission areas where you can lodge your information / resume for free. If you are looking for a job / jobs in the mining sector these sites will help. Jobs in WA, NT and Qld can be found on these sites. Look for careers in mining or just a careers tab to get started.

I know there are lots more and using some of the general job search websites mentioned in the thread above will also give good results. Construction job opportunities in the mining sector will most likely be found in these general sites.

For the mining companies below I am directly aware of their involvement in the mining sector.

John

Home - Anglo American Australia

Rio Tinto Coal Australia - Home page

Norton Gold Fields Limited

Rio Tinto Alcan - Home Page

Xstrata | Global diversified mining group

Barrick Gold Corporation - The world's largest gold producer

BHP Billiton - Home

Home:: Downer Group

Newmont Mining | Newmont Mining Corporation

Thiess Australia | Home


----------



## morleycallum (Mar 7, 2012)

*Advice on getting a mining job*

Hi John,

Thanks for providing some great resources about Mining Jobs. These will help us a lot. I know another site where we can know some details about Mining job sector. You can have a look on this:

miningjobswesternaustralia(dot)com(dot)au


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the site, it is useful.


John


----------

